# Alfie!



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are some more pics!....................................


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol, love the one in the box, he looks a right little mischief there


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

He loves boxes, my little sis is currently making a "cardboard fort" as we speak ha ha


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol, yeah who needs to buy expensive toys when they are quite content to play in an empty box.  Mine like toilet roll tubes too


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

excellent piccies again bee - he really is gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Mine like toilet roll tubes too


Wow you must have really small cats! 

Alfie is gorgeous! I want him!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

He's lovely, really like the 'talk to the paw' one! Don't know why we bother with cat toys. One of mine loves empty tissue boxes, she sticks both front paws in and then runs around the room sliding the front end along.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha this is the "cardboard fort" my sister has just made Alfie..

This is what happens when the boss is on holiday ha ha!..


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha ha this is the "cardboard fort" my sister has just made Alfie..
> 
> This is what happens when the boss is on holiday ha ha!..
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOOO excellent Bee!! That should keep him amused for a while 

So as the boss is away you have taken him to work have you? Do you normally take him to work?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Tut i just realised that Alfie doesnt have to be with you at work for your sister to build it for him - ignore im being crazy! LOL


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

well my parents own the business so they let me bring him in sometimes.. but I doubt we'd be able to spend ages building Alfie a cardboard house! 

My sister is making a "tower" now ha ha


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Tut i just realised that Alfie doesnt have to be with you at work for your sister to build it for him - ignore im being crazy! LOL


ha he is at work


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha he is at work


LMAOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Hmmm it looks like she could start her own business making cardboard houses! I think its excellent - gives me an idea to build my pusscats one


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha yeh.. it started off with one box with a hole cut in the side and then she got a bit carried away!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Just shows that the whole family can become a slave to your cats happiness!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

how adorable, looks so cheeky


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I know, he's got everyone running around after him!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love Alfie


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

the box thing is amazing! he'll love it


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha yeh it keeps him quiet! could quite easily loose him in there!


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Recycling at its best!


----------

